# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Wegblijven ongesteldheid

## RLB

Ik zit met een vraag:

Ik ben ruim 8 weken overtijd.
Heb altijd al een onregelmatige cyclus.
Mijn langste was 7.5 week.
Nu heb ik rond de 6 weken steeds het gevoel gehad dat ik het zou gaan worden,
alleen dit gevoel is
nu weer helemaal over.
Verder heb ik geen klachten wat bij een zwangerschap hoort.
Test gaf ook negatief aan.
Ik heb ook totaal geen stress.

Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn en wat dat voor gevoel kan zijn geweest rond die 6 weken?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Eerst mijn vraag slik je de pil? Zo niet is deze misschien wel een oplossing, soms blijft de menstruatie gewoon uit. Je zegt zelf al dat je niet zwanger bent, en dat de test negatief is. Ik heb soms ook wel eens zo'n gevoel dat ik ongesteld moet worden, terwijl ik dan bijvoorbeeld gewoon nog midden in een pilstrip zit, dan wordt ik dus ook niet ongesteld. 
Als je nou bijvoorbeeld niet aan de pil wilt (of al bent) is de enige oplossing afwachten denk ik? Je zegt zelf al dat je een onregelmatige cyclus hebt. Mocht je het echt niet vertrouwen kun je natuurlijk altijd even naar de huisarts gaan.

Succes Xxx

----------


## RLB

Nee ik ben niet aan de pil.
Vraag me alleen af wat dat gevoel dan is rond die 6 weken?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Ik denk dat dit gevoel gewoon is zoals jij beschreef, ik heb ook wel eens dat ik zo´n gevoel in mn buik heb dat het net lijkt alsof ik ongesteld moet worden, wat jij al beschreef dus, veel meer zou ik er ook niet van kunnen maken. 
Als je het echt niet vertrouwd kun je ook je huisarts bellen :Wink: 

Xxx

----------


## RLB

Dank je ,

ik wacht nog wel weer even rustig af.

xxx

----------


## Sylvia93

Okee,

Laat je het ff weten als je ongesteld geworden bent?

Xxx

----------


## md81

Hoi,

Mijn mesnstruatie duurt 3 dagen heel soms 4 a 5 maar wat het meest komt is 3 dagen.En niet altijd op dezelfde datum 1 week van te voren.
Is dit normaal of niet.En zou het effect hebben om zwanger te worden.

Heeft iemand enig idee

----------

